# Mismatched Checksums



## fullauto2012 (Jan 22, 2018)

I was getting a bunch of security check errors in my daily output.
Fixed them all save one. I installed www/phpbb3 via `pkg install phpbb3` and all when swimmingly. After installations I changed the directory name because I kept forgetting to capitalize the B's.  Well, now I have about 3000 "missing file" reports in my daily security outputs under "mismatched checksums".  


```
Checking for packages with mismatched checksums:
phpbb3-3.2.1: missing file /usr/local/www/phpBB3/.htaccess
phpbb3-3.2.1: missing file /usr/local/www/phpBB3/adm/images/alert_close.png
phpbb3-3.2.1: missing file /usr/local/www/phpBB3/adm/images/arrow_down.gif
phpbb3-3.2.1: missing file /usr/local/www/phpBB3/adm/images/arrow_left.gif
phpbb3-3.2.1: missing file /usr/local/www/phpBB3/adm/images/arrow_right.gif
```

So I changed the name of the dir back and made the necessary changes to my httpd-vhosts.conf file and the output of `pkg check -s` still continues to say the files are missing. I tried `pkg check --recompute` to see if it would pick up on the changes and apply them, but to no avail.

Anyone have some intimate knowledge of the pkg system that can point me in the right direction. I'm really tired of getting the first chapter of War and Peace in my email every morning.


----------



## pez (Oct 15, 2018)

you probably have this sorted out by now. I had a similar problem, caused by a disk problem I believe. have a read of <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/checksum-mismatch.54760/> 
pkg check -s    - checks local database
pkg install -f pkg-name-with-problem   - reinstalled the troublesome pkgs

worked for me, your mileage may vary


----------

